# Stringing a horsebow?



## bhtraditions (Mar 29, 2006)

I just got a type of horse bow that looks like a regular recurve at the tips. I did a google search and came up with a method like that step-through method you are describing. The only difference is that you SIT in a chair while you put one end over your left thigh and then the center goes under your right thigh. You pull up with your right hand while holding the free end of the string in your left. The website had pics which make it easy, but I don't recall the name of the site.


----------



## C. Renfrow (Jan 27, 2005)

I've seen Selway stringers used. They have a boot on one end and a rubber pad on the other.


----------



## Hayseedcaver (Jan 15, 2006)

thank you for the help guys


----------



## tbearbow (May 6, 2007)

*stringing recurve*

whats the best type of recurve stringer to use for the bear model recurves?


----------



## Artúr (May 20, 2007)

Hay;

Go to http://horsebows.com/ You can get a stringer specifically designed to be used with the horsebow. It's a lot safer than using a regular recurve stringer.

--Artúr


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

I find this to be most easiest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVPs9zRASfU&feature=related


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

With a limb tip stringer, you will have to hold the limb steady 1/2 way down with other hand otherwise it will flip on you, once pulled all the way and stable you're able to remove hand and slip the string on limb groove.:thumbs_up


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I use the technique bhtraditions described.

For my Bear recurves I use an old Mathews leather stringer w/ 2 different size leather pockets, but before I gave it away, used to use a Saunders which worked very well.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

go to salukibows.com and look around a little. Lukas prefer a step through method and if it's good enough for him.....


----------



## Bongos (Nov 9, 2011)

rogbo said:


> go to salukibows.com and look around a little. Lukas prefer a step through method and if it's good enough for him.....


It's just too scary, he even said the two man option is the best (I study Karate and took one of my old belts and fashioned into a stringer.. similar to the two man technique..having the belt tied into loops and using my back as brace/leverage... I use it de-string the bow as there is more control, using a regular stringer to de-string is too hard, the bow will flip,but in stringing though I use the longbow stringer method, as mention you have to hold tight until the bow is pass it's half way mark)


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I've had to use a peg board for one of my horse bows. It was a 32" Plains Indian Sheep Horn bow that drew 60lbs. at 16".

That bow lil bow is a beast.

Ray :shade:


----------

